# C.I.G.A.R event San Antonio, Texas



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

C.I.G.A.R, that nice smoke shop on Thousand Oaks at Henderson Pass, is having an event this Saturday from 11:00 - 3:00. Ernie Carillo from LGC will be there. It takes place in the store and the Diamond Crown Cigar Lounge in back. Deals, food, raffles, ash wars, door prizes. Any SA folks here?


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

BigD said:


> C.I.G.A.R, that nice smoke shop on Thousand Oaks at Henderson Pass, is having an event this Saturday from 11:00 - 3:00. Ernie Carillo from LGC will be there. It takes place in the store and the Diamond Crown Cigar Lounge in back. Deals, food, raffles, ash wars, door prizes. Any SA folks here?


Dad has a ranch in Mico.... so I'll call him and let him know. He's the bastard that got me started on these leafy things you call STOGIES!!

:woohoo:


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

*I won a box if smokes today*

This event was very cool. If you bought four cigars you got a raffle ticket. That raffle ticket got me a box of La Gloria Cubana Wavells. They were serving a classic Louisiana shrimp boil with potatoes, corn and onions, Shiner beer on tap, and all sorts of prizes. LGC had there master roller there demonstrating how to make a cigar and they allow us, seven at a time to try it out. Granted it was only adding the wrapper to the cigar but it was still cool . They used those for a separate raffle and then you got to keep the one you finished. So I applied the wrapper to a cigar and then got to take it home. I ran into a few good friends there so we had a ball.

Rocky Patel is in two weeks! I can't wait!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Very cool.... 

I did call my dad and let him know about it. Not sure if he and the wife made it out there.... but I let him know.. so thanks for the heads up, bro.


----------



## Darwin (Sep 23, 2008)

No problem man. It was a good time. Rocky Patel is in two weeks.


----------

